
Screenie - Fancy Screenshot Tool - kirubakaran
http://code.google.com/p/screenie/
======
johns
I use Jing on Windows (also has an OSX client) www.jingproject.com. Works
great and it is free.

------
Hates_
Looks cool. When will there be some windows binaries?

